# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > سوال: Topic Detection and Tracking

## hamed jalili

با سلام 
دوستان ، نظرتون چیه که یک گفتگو در مورد این تاپیک با هم داشته باشیم ؟ 

Topic Detection and Tracking 
یکی از زیر شاخه های NLP ( پردازش زبان طبیعی ) ه و در سال 1996 مطرح شده الان در فاز 3 پیشرفت قرار داره . هدف اینه که این سیستم به طور خودکار بتونه هر نوع شبکه ارتباطی رو بدون کوچکترین دخالت انسان مانیتور کنه . مثلا این سیستم رو به شبکه خبری BBC وصل می کنید و درخواست می کنید که آخرین اخبار مربوط به مثلا تکنولوژی پردازش تصویر رو به شما گزارش کنه . 




.

----------

